# 01 S4 transmission pressure control valve 2 and 3 no ground or short



## turkoS4 (Dec 1, 2009)

i bought the car from an auction however when i received the car it was flooded inside of the passenger side and i had to replace the Transmission control module, because it was corroded, anyhow after i did that i plugged my computer to it and found some fault codes; pressure valve 2 and 3 some kind of malfunction, note that i was not able to here a relay for the 2 and 3 valve but the rest was ok, i believe that the transmission was changed from the previous owner, maybe they left some wire or other unplugged or loose. i need some help with this ive been searching for a solution all day and no luck.....if there is anyone out there with any idea about this problem i would kindly appreciate it i need to get this car running 100% need to get the car inspected and registered

thanks jimmy


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

A post in the trans section might be in order. 
More accurate info would be good. ie "some kind of malfunction".. Thats reall good info there. 
Post up again in the auto trans section when you get actual code numbers and specific definitions after you scan it again. 
Theres a real sharp guy there named Variety= spice or something. 
Oh, I assume you cleared the codes after you replaced the TCM??


----------

